# Best place to obtain cheap, yet quality NASB?



## RamistThomist (Mar 17, 2015)

Back in the good ole days, before the ubiquity of Trutone covers, I had a quality, genuine leather edition of a 1977 NASB bible. The margins were wide enough to make some notes in, and the text was big enough, yet the bible was manageable in size. Eventually, the binding broke down. It got prayed over too much I guess (or more likely, I spilled coffee on it too often) over a decade. I gave it away. That was some years ago.

I went into Family Christian Store today (don't laugh) looking for a good edition. Actually, I since they are going out of business, I am waiting on them to put things at 70% off. Back to the point. I couldn't find anything They had maybe 8 NASB bibles total.

Where is a good place to get a cheap yet quality NASB bible, preferably the kind that uses "thees and thous" in the Psalms?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 17, 2015)

You might want to try The Bible Exchange – Buy Sell and Trade High Quality Bibles | . You can post what you are looking for and others can respond.


----------



## Verkehrsteilnehmer (Mar 17, 2015)

See if you can find a used Cambridge Bible. I have my NASB Cambridge Bibles from the early 80s that have not yet worn out over 3 decades later. 
Dave Maurmann


----------



## Edward (Mar 17, 2015)

ReformedReidian said:


> Family Christian Store



I haven't kept up with things since the filing - your post motivated me to look at the current status. Looks like it is getting nasty - although possibly not as nasty as it would be if I was representing a creditor.


----------

